# Remington 1100 Loose Barrel



## jp94 (Jan 21, 2016)

I just bought a remington 1100 online only to discover that when I received it the barrel was loose. It will turn about a 1/16" when seated in the receiver with the magazine cap firmly seated.  Any information or past experience with what might be causing this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Ive never seen an 11-87 or 1100 that didn't do that.  Mine does and I shoot hundreds, maybe thousands of rounds a year out of it without any problems.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 21, 2016)

Yeah, all three 1100s that I've had did the same thing.  I've never liked it, especially after owning some quality autos, but I've killed more critters with an 1100 than any other gun I've got.


----------



## jp94 (Jan 22, 2016)

Sounds like a normal thing.  This is the first one I have ever  owned and just thought it was a little strange.  I think I will drop it off at the gunsmith for a good cleaning and let him check it out before I shoot it just to be on the safe side.  Thanks for responses.


----------



## Deerhead (Jan 22, 2016)

I have four barrels for my 1100 and all fit snug like you think they should.  I have shot the gun hundreds if not thousands of times.


----------

